# All metal is a part of the Satanic Illuminati...



## MikeH (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## troyguitar (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## GSingleton (Jul 9, 2012)

are they being serious? Also....bring me the horizon....really?


----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 9, 2012)

God I hope this is a joke That was amusing to say the least.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 9, 2012)

As far as I can tell, they're pretty damn serious about it. I think the person is an evangelical christian who runs the page.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 9, 2012)

the faceless drummer is awesome

clearly possessed

that video and the people who made are fucking retarded.


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jul 9, 2012)

Is this shit for real? Do they honestly think that metal musicians are possessed on stage - and that their "skill is enhanced" by said possession? On what fucking planet is that a sane or verifiable statement?


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jul 9, 2012)

A mcdonalds employee in slow motion also looks possesed


----------



## GSingleton (Jul 9, 2012)

Then Tosin Abasi must be the devil himself. That low E just scream SIN SIN SIN


----------



## theoctopus (Jul 9, 2012)

This is 100% accurate.

Edit: Also, clearly the Mahavishnu Orchestra are satanic. Why else would they have jazz violin?


----------



## GSingleton (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah I think it is real, ratings disabled, and comments require approval. I wrote this haha

Hmmmm, ratings have been disabled....I wonder why...

If this is a joke, I find it funny, If not....I find it funny.

If you are being serious, there is something wrong with you. As a musician of different styles, I can tell you that you sir have the mental capacity of an infant. Since I play everything to metal to carribbean and carnatic indian music, I must be the devil in multiple religions. Dig it.


Also...do not forget metal's ugly cousin that started it all.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4G87reA_vc


----------



## FireInside (Jul 9, 2012)

This video makes me want to listen to Bring Me The Horizon and White Chapel even more


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes deathcore is the work of the devil no doubt


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 9, 2012)

This will HOPEFULLY be the most goddamn retarded thing I'll see/read all day


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jul 9, 2012)

think about all the metal these witless fucks had to listen to as they were putting the video together! by their own argument, they are now possessed by Satan himself.


----------



## Goro923 (Jul 9, 2012)

If this is a troll, conglaturation, sir. 

And if it's real, props for the exhaustive investigation into each of the very diverse styles of metal. If I had to pick 3 bands to represent metal in its entirety (especially to talk about satanism in metal), I'd definitely pick Carnifex, Suicide Silence and Bring Me the Horizon.

Either way, thanks for making my afternoon.


----------



## Hankey (Jul 9, 2012)

This would have been hilarious if it wasn't meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## kerska (Jul 9, 2012)

Completely taken out of context and ridiculous. Good laughs in here but this shit still irritates me.


----------



## Zer01 (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL people still believe demons and witches are real LOL

Secondly, "blashpemy?"


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 9, 2012)

Metal promotes promiscuity, including bisexuality, huh?

For the record, I force my girlfriend to listen to Cannibal Corpse every chance I get, and she STILL won't bring another chick to bed. 

*LIES!!!*


----------



## Murmel (Jul 9, 2012)

I like how all comments need approval.

I posted one that wasn't even offensive, but it probably still won't be approved  People like that can never take criticism.


----------



## kerska (Jul 9, 2012)

My favorite is how the dude from The Faceless has be possessed because he closes his eyes while playing. 

There is absolutely _no_ way ANYONE can play with their eyes closed! Satan MUST be controlling his hands! REPENT!


----------



## kerska (Jul 9, 2012)

Murmel said:


> I like how all comments need approval.
> 
> I posted one that wasn't even offensive, but it probably still won't be approved  People like that can never take criticism.



Yeah I did to telling them to look up Solid State records and that sure there's evil metal bands, but calling all metal satanic is a pretty broad generalization.


----------



## FireInside (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...203938-all-metal-part-satanic-illuminati.html


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 9, 2012)

I kinda want Alex Wade to see this and see what he thinks of it. It's only fitting since they directly attacked his band in much of it.

But even a blind, retarded chimp could see the lyrics are trying to get people to think objectively and stop being sheep. Sadly the maker of this video has an IQ that is lower than a blind, retarded chimp....


----------



## kerska (Jul 9, 2012)

FireInside said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...203938-all-metal-part-satanic-illuminati.html



Aw fail....my bad.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 9, 2012)

Haven't watched the vid yet... but the thing is, hell doesn't exist so I don't give a fuck whether you think I'm going there or not. 


EDIT: Have just watched two minutes of this... are we sure this isn't a joke? Surely there aren't people who are genuinely this stupid, right?

Right?...


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jul 9, 2012)

dont rise to it dont rise to it dont rise to it dont rrraraaarargrarggghhhhhhhhh

Only one thing for it.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jul 9, 2012)

Ignorant people are ignorant. 

World is still turning I guess?


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 9, 2012)

Well... Bring Me the Horizon is indeed the work of the devil. It's one of the worst bands ever! lol 

Seriously, now... this is fucking stupid. Does someone really take this seriously? WTF is up with the world? If this is trolling, it's really funny, if it isn't... it's sad.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 9, 2012)

Who wants to jam in hell?!


----------



## TheKindred (Jul 9, 2012)

makes me want to light candles and stab virgins .....












.....with my penis.


----------



## Volteau (Jul 9, 2012)

I thought this was a joke, but the channel of the dudes who made this video is filled with shit like this. And the comments they leave people... if it is in fact trolling, they are very good at it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 9, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Who wants to jam in hell?!



Sure. You bringing the s'mores? Bitches love s'mores.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 9, 2012)

Rofl. 

<Christian says: I love metal. I also love Jesus. Shut up ya freaks who made that video.


----------



## Loomer (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow...


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 9, 2012)

I didn't have enough time to watch the video I was busy singing my soul over for the ability to "shred". If only phahaha


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 9, 2012)

I want to make a video of my interpretation of bible verses now. like when they talk about flinging poo


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm gonna watch this later then rip him a new one.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh thank god I play with my eyes open, at least I know I'm not possessed.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 9, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> Oh thank god I play with my eyes open, at least I know I'm not possessed.



Yeah it couldn't be because the dude has amazing talent because he's been playing/practicing drums for a very long time, could it?


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 9, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Yeah it couldn't be because the dude has amazing talent because he's been playing/practicing drums for a very long time, could it?



His eyes are closed though....you can never play with your eyes closed...he's possessed


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 9, 2012)

Rick said:


> I'm gonna watch this later then rip him a new one.



You can't. Comments have to be approved.

If I am not very much mistaken, that means that the person in charge of the channel is... ummm... what's the word?

...

...

...

Oh yeah.

A fucking coward.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 9, 2012)

I say; su nioj, su nioj, su nioj


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 9, 2012)

"He is clearly under demonic influence..."

I lost it. Troll tactics.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh no, I'm listening to Behemoth! That must mean that I'm going to murder and drink the blood of victims in the name of Satan, tonight!


----------



## Nile (Jul 9, 2012)

Needs more Aeon.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 9, 2012)

All metal is...





on the left side of the periodic table.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 9, 2012)

People like this are idiots. Pure and simple. They've been trained to see conspiracies everywhere and not think for themselves.

Heck, there was a video I watched about how the Illuminati have taken over the video games industry.....with black and white floor tiles in Hitman and Super Mario 64.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 9, 2012)

I shall keep my opinions of Christianity to myself. All I will say is that things like this make me proud to be an Atheist.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## JamesM (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jul 9, 2012)

I think it's about time to put on the new Whitechapel cd, slit my wrists, and sacrafice some lambs.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 9, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Wow...




That's not even funny. I'm clearly disgusted with their ignorance


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 10, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Wow...




Actually this isn't all that bad and is pretty correct in Christian logic. God says it's the Christian's job to tell people about his way..if you don't do that you're an enabler. Doesn't mean you be an asshole but to show love for your fellow man is to want him to know how to receive the same kind of rewards you believe you'll get when you go to heaven or wherever you think you're going. The bible also says that all other religions are false..so the video makes sense. It's not hate/slander..just Christian truth. Obviously I don't agree but I've seen some serious Crosstitute propaganda and this ain't even in that league. I was actually surprised.


----------



## morrowcosom (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn, I couldn't even pretend to agree with their crusade in hopes of being able to slip a link to a genuinely blasphemous video in the Youtube comments. 

I was going to post "An Eternity with Satan" by Kult ov Azazel. The song "Christ-Raping Black Metal" by Marduk would work too.


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2012)

Someone save me a seat downstairs.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is the Rings of Saturn FB post


Oh no! They found... | Facebook

Can you do this with other FB's like The Faceless


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 10, 2012)

the least they could do was to spell whitechapel right.

y'know, one name instead of white chapel. soooo annoyed by stuff like that.


----------



## Genome (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, it looks like the owner of the video is only accepting "positive" comments...


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 10, 2012)

DAMNIT Christians, you've got it so very wrong.

It's the Norse Pagan Illuminati, none of this Satan crap. The Odinson will rise.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, that video was a good laugh.
I wanted to comment "If you really want to serve christianity, don't get retards to do the advertising".


----------



## groovemasta (Jul 10, 2012)

It's actually kind of sad how mindless these people are, look in the comments of them asking what music is ok to listen to and what they should do if they like metal...


----------



## Razzy (Jul 10, 2012)

I wish Satan was real so I could sell my soul to him for fame.


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2012)

I had this whole diatribe typed up but then it said YouTube only accepts 500 characters. Mine was almost 2000.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jul 10, 2012)

ah well looks like comments have been disabled. What an absolute child. No courage.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 10, 2012)

^
We need to go on a quest to find their missing balls!


----------



## -42- (Jul 10, 2012)

They could at least have chosen better bands.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 10, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> look in the comments of them asking what music is ok to listen to and what they should do if they like metal...



Obviously they need to listen to Underoath


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmph. Finally watched the video, watched some of the uploaders' other videos. Sadly it doesn't look to be a troll. Not impressed. Flagged several of their videos for removal, as a lot of it is verging on hate speech: "I saw Muhammad in Hell, and he said that he was only in it for the money and that you should stop following Islam (which will only lead you to the Devil) and follow Jesus instead!"

I really don't like people using Youtube as a place to throw a big load of text in video format anyway. People using Youtube to throw a load of pro-Christian hate speech in video format is getting on my tits to an extreme degree.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jul 10, 2012)

You know, I have a lot of things to say... but there's really nothing to say.

<isn't there a :blowmyheadoff: smiley around here somewhere?>


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## incinerated_guitar (Jul 10, 2012)

Funny thing is...I happen to know a blind drummer, and hes an absolute fucking beast


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmmmm?  I think he has his eyes closed too


----------



## morrowcosom (Jul 10, 2012)

Warning: This is country, but upbeat and vulgar country that talks about cool stuff. It also includes bad ass musicianship made possible by none other than Satan himself.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Jul 10, 2012)

morrowcosom said:


> Warning: This is country, but upbeat and vulgar country that talks about cool stuff. It also includes bad ass musicianship made possible by none other than Satan himself.




I remember when my dad (whos pretty damn christian) first showed me this album. I forgot how old I was, but I remember being totally shocked that he was cranking this song as we drove through the desert


----------



## Pedantic (Jul 10, 2012)

These videos are only rivaled in stupidity by the comments it is beautiful.


----------



## morrowcosom (Jul 10, 2012)

> I remember when my dad (whos pretty damn christian) first showed me this album. I forgot how old I was, but I remember being totally shocked that he was cranking this song as we drove through the desert


Did he have a Whiskey jug between his legs? Maybe your dad just likes to party? I have yet to meet a person who listened to this CD while drinking that did not go fucking nuts. 

It was a huge inspiration in a past year long quest of being a Whiskey connoisseur.


----------



## Necris (Jul 10, 2012)

I remember my first ritual virgin sacrifice.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Jul 10, 2012)

morrowcosom said:


> Did he have a Whiskey jug between his legs? Maybe your dad just likes to party? I have yet to meet a person who listened to this CD while drinking that did not go fucking nuts.
> 
> It was a huge inspiration in a past year long quest of being a Whiskey connoisseur.


 
Nah unfortunately he doesnt mix with anything other than beer all that well lol.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jul 10, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


>



Yes, this.


----------



## devolutionary (Jul 10, 2012)

What makes me shake my head so much is that they believe the great adversary is out to claim souls for himself. It's like they haven't even comprehended the wording of their own holy book.


----------



## Edika (Jul 11, 2012)

pink freud said:


> All metal is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So you admit it/they are on the left side ergo the satanic side of the periodic table!

Lo'd have mercyaah!!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 11, 2012)

Necris said:


> I remember my first ritual virgin sacrifice.



Mine was a bit botched. Turns out she wasn't exactly a virgin. The dark lord was rather displeased with us and as such I was turned into a tranny.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 11, 2012)

Someone find a video of a christian soul drummer playing with their eyes closed.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 11, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Someone find a video of a christian soul drummer playing with their eyes closed.





CLEAR DEMON POSSESSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


(btw this is some sick drumming)


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jul 12, 2012)

There is a band called Chelsea Grin, They are a band full of Satanism, Hatred, violence and homosexuality &#65279;
CammGilliesen respuesta a AprilandWayneShow(Mostrar el comentario) hace 9 horas 

Yes, they will exposed in Part 2 or 3.&#65279;
AprilandWayneShowen respuesta a CammGillies(Mostrar el comentario) hace 9 horas 




haha, they gotta be trolling


----------



## Tsmith678 (Jul 12, 2012)

Lmfao one of my new favorite videos ever haha people are so fucking stupid


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 12, 2012)

This video is absolutely awesome! Hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## flint757 (Jul 12, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Who wants to jam in hell?!



I know right Satan gives out free fame and talent plus has better music. Some people just don't know that they've won the lottery.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 13, 2012)

You know what's funny..... all those bands mentioned have nothing to do with anything. But, no joke..guess who are actually affiliated with The Church Of Satan..


----------



## morrowcosom (Jul 13, 2012)

That must be why Marilyn Manson covered "Tainted Love". He is such an evil, unholy creature, that he alone is responsible for the suicides of every kid between the ages of 10 and 21 for the last 18 years, as well as every school shooting that has ever occurred.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 13, 2012)

morrowcosom said:


> That must be why Marilyn Manson covered "Tainted Love". He is such an evil, unholy creature, that he alone is responsible for the suicides of every kid between the ages of 10 and 21 for the last 18 years, as well as every school shooting that has ever occurred.



I agree. I'm a huge Manson fan. He actually got me into music. I remember listening to his cds as a kid and everytime I'd listen to a song I'd kill myself


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 13, 2012)

Well I can say this is all very true. I always listen to metal while sodomizing my siblings and taking the lords name in vain. 

VERY SKILLFULLY.


----------



## TheProgWay (Jul 14, 2012)

"The song teaches to have faith in yourself instead of God"
OMG HOW CAN I HAVE FAITH IN MYSELF?!?!?! THAT IS BLASPHEMY.


----------



## Brill (Jul 14, 2012)

I am a Satanist.

So yeah.... Smoke Crack and Worship Satan.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 14, 2012)

Seriously, this thread delivers 

There are some great posts in here!


----------



## C2Aye (Jul 14, 2012)

Just looked at the comments on the channel of the uploader. It's like a singularity of stupid. 

I'll just be uncringing my face, might take a while.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 15, 2012)

Periphery gets a spot on the new one!



Man this is pretty good merch advertising.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 15, 2012)

"Breakdown!..."

lol


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 15, 2012)

At the end of this they sound like they're possessed...well either possessed or constipated 

Design The Skyline - "Surrounded by Silence" Victory Records (HQ) - YouTube

I also love how they say wearing a St Peter's Cross is showing allegiance to satan and mocking Jesus. Because you know who else has one?


----------



## Brill (Jul 15, 2012)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Periphery gets a spot on the new one!
> 
> 
> 
> Man this is pretty good merch advertising.



How do you advertise to something that knows and see's everything?

/_\ triangles are the work of the devil!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 15, 2012)

Bigoted, self-righteous, morally confused, annoying, pseudo-Westboro-level fuckstickery of of the highest calibre. 

Fucking Clownshoes.


----------



## Brill (Jul 15, 2012)

Who's the funny guy that Misha this
"Periphery has been accused of being in the satanic Illuminati. How does that make you feel?"?

I love Misha's answer xD
"We are part of a conspiracy that makes people think we are in a conspiracy."


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Jul 15, 2012)

It looks like they did their research!

Too bad it's combined with their utter idiocity!


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 15, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> At the end of this they sound like they're possessed...well either possessed or constipated
> 
> Design The Skyline - "Surrounded by Silence" Victory Records (HQ) - YouTube
> 
> I also love how they say wearing a St Peter's Cross is showing allegiance to satan and mocking Jesus. Because you know who else has one?


The uploader hates Catholics.

They have statues, and are also the spawned servants of Satan. 

This is the type of person we're dealing with here. A Christian that doesn't like other Christians. 

My solution? Fire.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 15, 2012)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Periphery gets a spot on the new one!
> 
> 
> 
> Man this is pretty good merch advertising.




So using words and terms that aren't common in the common English vocabulary today is pretty much satanism. Wow no wonder I got an A in creative writing for using uncommon words. Hell even the Bible uses uncommon words.

These guys are an epitome of idiocracy and represent Christian's in all the wrong ways.


----------



## pentecost (Jul 15, 2012)

if demonic possession is enhancing skill in live performance, then some of the local bands around here must have been forsaken by angel and demon alike.


----------



## Aevolve (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow. Some of the most ass-backwards moronic bullshit I've ever heard.


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 15, 2012)

WTF?!?!?!?! Is all i have to say, i smoke weed and ciggs, but i can sure as hell say it wasnt metal that made me start (peer pressure anyone?)

And im pretty sure teen commin sucide AFTER they get treated like shit by their peers for years, and are usually pressured into by them as well

pretty sure the dude that made it watched way too many history channel specials and translated it to his profound hatred of rock and metal


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2012)

People like this make me sick.


----------



## Edika (Jul 15, 2012)

Somebody should post part 3. These videos are very entertaining, disturbing but entertaining.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 15, 2012)

Hankey said:


> This would have been hilarious if it wasn't meant to be taken seriously.


AMEN!!

But in hell, _core is all you get.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 15, 2012)

Aside from the sheer stupidity, all I can really think about is how unoriginal all these bands merch is.  Pointing out the "satanic eye symbol" or whatever that is on every metal shirt ever apparently. 


Anyway, I think it is cool that I'm a part of the Illuminati. I've always wanted to be a freemason.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 15, 2012)

It seems to me like all the interesting people are going to hell anyhow. And pretty much all music belongs in hell apparently as well so I say I'll bring the music you bring the beer.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm glad that 2nd video was made. Now I know another sweet shirt to get.

Also, I'd love to see InfidelAmsterdam make a video response to these.


----------



## Mr Violence (Jul 16, 2012)

pentecost said:


> if demonic possession is enhancing skill in live performance, then some of the local bands around here must have been forsaken by angel and demon alike.



I wanted to point that out, too. If demons enhance metal skills, mine included, demons must be pretty fucking weak. I have fucked up a LOT on stage before. Where's my backup, Satan? Thanks a fucking lot, ya prick.

Also, comments section:

"You should expose Periphery. Just the way that boy looks, screams, and sings you KNOW he's possessed by devil spawn. With lyrics like "Night will bring the presence of a ravenous demon", "A demon is calling my name", "We are the dark that feed upon the living", "Some may call ME God", and "Think for yourself once in this God damn life. Fuck!" among many others. And in their video 'Make Total Destroy' they summon an army of demons into Heaven! This whole band is&#65279; evil and tainting minds daily!"

I lol'd.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr Violence said:


> "You should expose Periphery. Just the way that boy looks, screams, and sings you KNOW he's possessed by devil spawn. With lyrics like "Night will bring the presence of a ravenous demon", "A demon is calling my name", "We are the dark that feed upon the living", "Some may call ME God", and "Think for yourself once in this God damn life. Fuck!" among many others. And in their video 'Make Total Destroy' they summon an army of demons into Heaven! This whole band is&#65279; evil and tainting minds daily!"


You just know that was written by SOMEBODY on here


----------



## Mr Violence (Jul 16, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> You just know that was written by SOMEBODY on here



Would not surprise me one bit if that was Misha himself.


----------



## groovemasta (Jul 17, 2012)

I think someone saying you look like you're possessed by demons because you're playing so flawlessly is just about the most metal compliment you can get


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 17, 2012)

I wish it were...maybe then it'd all be RADICAL.


----------



## ChronicConsumer (Jul 17, 2012)

I love this stuff. I think most metal symbolism and stuff is really just there to troll religious nutheads. This is pure comedy gold ^^


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 17, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> I'm glad that 2nd video was made. Now I know another sweet shirt to get.
> 
> Also, I'd love to see InfidelAmsterdam make a video response to these.


I think Ed said he was doing a piece on it in one of his upcoming vids.


----------



## wlfers (Jul 17, 2012)

someone should tell them the prophet muhammed has created a metal band in Germany.

also.. if metal music is enchanted to disregard godly law and the government of man, how would this actually help the formation of a new world order? I think I just uncovered a flaw in their plan.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Sep 12, 2012)

So I wonder what these people think of "Christian metal" bands like A Plea For Purging, Impending Doom, Extol, etc? Are they actually wolves in sheeps clothing?!?! NOOO!


----------



## blaaargh (Sep 12, 2012)

This must be why none of my projects are getting anywhere. Guess I'd better start all my recording sessions with Enochian readings from now on. Also, I just had to lol @ including Secular Humanism and YMCA in the Illuminati.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

If you guys havent seen it yet


----------



## MacTown09 (Sep 12, 2012)

It sucks because some people just look evil sometimes and they take video clips and call it possession. Sometimes I just look evil and that's just the way I look. It's mean to call it something other than that and make fun of it.


----------

